# Internship application



## Olasz

Chi mi può aiutare a tradurre questa frase.....

Per questi motivi sono molto interessato e motivato ad una esperienza in Australia, che mi permeterebbe di vivere in un ‘altro paese  che da sempre rappresenta un mio sogno per il fascino e per le opportunità che sembra possedere.

 Inoltre la possibilità di svolgere lo stage presso di Voi, mi permetterebbe di lavorare per un società  italiana e quindi di promuovere in un certo modo la mia cultura e il mio paese che adoro.


----------



## Alfry

welcome...
benvenuto, permettimi subito un consiglio.
cerca dei subject meno generici di Aiuto!!! se tutti facessimo così le ricerche sarebbero un delirio.

veniamo a noi. Non sono il massimo esperto nelle traduzioni ma cerco di fare il possibile:

it's for these reasons that I am really interested and motivated to experience a period of time in Australia, that would allow me to live in a country that has always been a dream becouse of its charm and the opportunity that it seems to own.

besides the possibility to experience a stage with you would allow me to work for an Italian Company and, as a result, to promote my culture and my country.

adesso chiederei ai nostri amici di correggere e/o migliorare quanto ho provato a tradurre


----------



## Sybil

Hi, Alfy, 

I'm a fairly new member here, and I must say that I'm impressed with your comments. And, boy, you're fast in your replies, too ;-)

I was just reading your post in this thread, and I am not sure "experience a period of time" and "experience a stage with you" are the best choices. One can, for example, "experience living in the wild for a period of time" or "experience a stage of denial." 

How would I translate Olasz's text then? I wish I could come up with with an alternative wording, ma non parlo italiano, so I'm leaving it to you ;-)


----------



## lsp

only slight differences from alfry's post:

For these reasons I am most interested and motivated in an Australian experience that would permit me to live in another country, which has always been my dream for the fascination and the opportunities that it seems to encompass.  

Moreover the possibility to have an internship with you would allow me to work for an Italian company and therefore to promote my culture in some way, and my beloved country.


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> Hi, Alfy,
> 
> I'm a fairly new member here, and I must say that I'm impressed with your comments. And, boy, you're fast in your replies, too ;-)
> 
> I was just reading your post in this thread, and I am not sure "experience a period of time" and "experience a stage with you" are the best choices. One can, for example, "experience living in the wild for a period of time" or "experience a stage of denial."
> 
> How would I translate Olasz's text then? I wish I could come up with with an alternative wording, ma non parlo italiano, so I'm leaving it to you ;-)


thanks you were really precious!!!

I'll try to correct myself:
it's for these reasons that I am really interested and motivated to spend a period of time in Australia, that would allow me to live in a country that has always been a dream becouse of its charm and the opportunity that it seems to own.
besides the possibility to attend to a stage with you would allow me to work for an Italian Company and, as a result, to promote my culture and my country.


what about that?


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> only slight differences from alfry's post:
> 
> For these reasons I am most interested and motivated in an Australian experience that would permit me to live in another country, which has always been my dream for the fascination and the opportunities that it seems to encompass.
> 
> Moreover the possibility to have an internship with you would allow me to work for an Italian company and therefore to promote my culture in some way, and my beloved country.


yes, better than mine for sure


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> And, boy, you're fast


I hope this is not what all women think about me


----------



## yellowred69

Is for these reasons that I'm very interested and well motivated to undertake an experience in Australia that would allow me to live in a different country that has always been in my dreams for the charm and the opportunities that seems to offer.

Furthermore the chance of attending a stage in your company would give me the chance of working for an italian firm and, somehow promoting my beloved country and his culture.


----------



## lsp

yellowred69 said:
			
		

> *Is for these reasons* that I'm very interested and well motivated to undertake an experience in Australia that would allow me to live in a different country that has always been in my dreams for the charm and the opportunities *that seems to offer*.
> 
> Furthermore the chance of attending *a stage* in your company would give me the chance of working for an italian firm and, somehow promoting my beloved country and *his culture*.


A few tiny edits, if I may...

*Is for these reasons*  It is for these reasons 
*that seems to offer*  that it seems to offer 
*a stage* I can't say for sure of Australian English uses this term, but American English does not recognize stage, and uses internship instead
*his culture*  its culture


----------



## yellowred69

Thanks mate. I apreciate your help!


----------



## Sybil

Alfry, 

By the way, I owe you an apology. I called you "Alfy" in my previous message. Mi perdoni. That was very careless of me. Thanks for being a gentleman and not pointing it out in public.  

Yes, "spend time" works fine  I am stil wondering what "to attend to a stage with you" means. Is it supposed to be "attend a play with you"? I don't know the context, so I'm guessing here.

Anyway, you are very energetic and genuine in your replies. That's great!
I bet the women (and men) you meet can see that.


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> Alfry,
> 
> By the way, I owe you an apology. I called you "Alfy" in my previous message. Mi perdoni. That was very careless of me. Thanks for being a gentleman and not pointing it out in public.
> 
> Yes, "spend time" works fine  I am stil wondering what "to attend to a stage with you" means. Is it supposed to be "attend a play with you"? I don't know the context, so I'm guessing here.


there's no problem for me if someone calls me Alfry.
Some friends of mine call me that way. My real name is Alfredo. you can call me "Federica" if you like. In that case I cannot assure I can answer. I'm not used to hear that name but I'll try to remember.

obviously I'm kidding.

I assumed that stage was an English word. I was wrong.
as previously told in this thread it's better to say "to have an internship". that can sound more familiar to you I guess.




			
				Sybil said:
			
		

> Anyway, you are very energetic and genuine in your replies. That's great!
> I bet the women (and men) you meet can see that.


yes, maybe I'm sometimes too energetic and genuine.

I'm trying to improve my English.
My greatest limit is that I think in Italian then I translate it in English. Sometimes it is fine but a few times it's wrong.

What I'm trying to reach is a particular state of mind in which I can directly think in English.

That's why I'm often fast. I must have only a few seconds to understand and then express what I have in my mind.

If I'm wrong and I'm corrected by someone it's better for me.

My granfather always used to tell me that "only the men who make can be wrong and only those who are wrong can be corrected and learn"

sorry for the long answer.


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> My granfather always used to tell me that "only the men who make can be wrong and only those who are wrong can be corrected and learn"
> 
> sorry for the long answer.



"Only the men who make *mistakes*..." you probably meant to write.


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> "Only the men who make *mistakes*..." you probably meant to write.


no, I meant who make in general, 
if you make something you can make mistakes.

that was the sense.


----------



## Sybil

Alfry, 

I apologized because I had called you "Alfy" instead of "Alfry"  But I promise, I will not call you "Federica"  

You are right, "a stage" is an English word, and I applaud you for striving to find the best translation. As I have said earlier, I am impressed with your English. Moreover, I'm impressed with your level of energy. I love it 

I can absolutely relate to your desire of being even more fluent in English (because, obviously, you alreay ARE fluent). I started learning English when I was 12 years old, and when I started, I wanted to think and dream in English. 

Finally, I must say that you had a wise grandfather. Hats off to his wisdom. 

And please don't apologize for the long answer.  My pleasure! I am honored to talk to someone as dedicated to learning as you are. I mean it, Alfry.


----------



## Alfry

thank you, so any help is always appreciated.

My problem is that I keep on making stupid mistakes.
even if who's listening to me is able to understend what I'm trying to say, I'd like to be utterly flawless.

I can see you are from Poland. I don't know anything about Polish but people say it's very difficult, isn't it?


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> "only the men who make can be wrong and only those who are wrong can be corrected and learn"


 Solo gli uomini che fanno possono sbagliare e solo quelli che sbagliano possono essere corretti ed imparare? Era questa la frase di tuo nonno?


----------



## Sybil

Alfry, 

Well, I would say that no mistake is stupid. Making mistakes (errors, actually) is just a part of the learning process, I believe 

Yes, Polish grammar and pronounciation are difficult, but there are basically only three tenses in Polish, which is a piece of cake compared to Italian ;-) 

Oh, I have another Italian question (about "uffa")... but I guess I should post a new thread. OK... see you in the new thread then ;-)


----------



## Alfry

I'll do my best


----------



## DDT

lsp said:
			
		

> A few tiny edits, if I may...
> 
> *Is for these reasons*  It is for these reasons
> *that seems to offer*  that it seems to offer
> *a stage* I can't say for sure of Australian English uses this term, but American English does not recognize stage, and uses internship instead
> *his culture*  its culture



The use of "stage" to render "internship/traineeship (period)" is amidst the most common mistakes Italians happen to make about English. "Stage" is the right French word, not the English one!

Let me just recall a witty answer an Italian friend of mine (aware of the right term, of course) normally used when asked about a "stage" (pronounced the English way) in the enterprise she worked in: "Are you really interested in attending a stage? Well, fly to Broadway!" 

DDT


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> "only the men who make can be wrong and only those who are wrong can be corrected and learn"





			
				silviap said:
			
		

> Solo gli uomini che fanno possono sbagliare e solo quelli che sbagliano possono essere corretti ed imparare? Era questa la frase di tuo nonno?



I see. The versatile "fare" doesn't carry over well to the English in this case. Maybe if we were to swap "do" for "make"? 
Only men who do, err. Only men who err can be corrected and learn.
(?)


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> Solo gli uomini che fanno possono sbagliare e solo quelli che sbagliano possono essere corretti ed imparare? Era questa la frase di tuo nonno?


qualcosa del genere:
solo chi fa può sbagliare. solo chi sbaglia può imparare.

l'ho solo colorita un po'


----------



## Alfry

DDT said:
			
		

> "Are you really interested in attending a stage? Well, fly to Broadway!"
> 
> DDT


  
that's really great!


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Only men who do, err. Only men who err can be corrected and learn.
> (?)


maybe even that can be part of idiomatic expressions.


----------



## DDT

alfry said:
			
		

> that's really great!



In italiano suonava del tipo: "Vuole davvero fare uno stage (pronunciato in inglese, ovviamente! )? Faccia un salto a Broadway!"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Sbagliando s'impara = you learn from your mistakes



			
				alfry said:
			
		

> solo chi fa può sbagliare. solo chi sbaglia può imparare.


Only he errs who does and only he learns who errs. What did I say?!!!


----------



## Alfry

qui stiamo facendo una nuova lingua... non si sa mai...

diciamo che è diverso da "chi sbaglia paga"


----------



## tizen1

Hi Olasz!!!
where are you from?...
Do  you speak Hungarian?......
..hehhee...coz the the world- ''olasz'' means ''italain'' in hungarian...so r u hungarian?
ciao]


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> qui stiamo facendo una nuova lingua... non si sa mai...
> 
> diciamo che è diverso da "chi sbaglia paga"


 Alfry! Chi sbaglia paga... vado subito a inserirlo nel thread "sayings"...


----------



## Alfry

infatti, forse si sta muovendo anche qualcosa per farlo diventare un database.... un mattone alla volta


----------

